# Ibuprofen dosage?



## katlovesaandw (Feb 10, 2013)

Ok, Remy had his neuter yesterday and she gave him a 24 hour pain shot right before he left. Then said to dose him with infant ibuprofen. 
Anyone know the amount?

He is 12.5 weeks old and* 11.64oz.

The syringe that came with the meds. has ml on it. 0.625ml, 1.25ml and 1.875 ml.

I do not want to give him too much or too little.

I went thru the rat 1st aid in this section and couldnt find a dosage other than 10-30mg/kg?

How do I get that to what I have? *


----------



## dr.zapp (Dec 24, 2012)

11.64 oz = 0.32998845 kg... dose is 20 mg/kg, so 20mg/kg x 0.33kg = 6.6 mg per dose for your rat. Infant Motrin is usually 50 mg/1.25 ml, but check yours to be sure. If he needs 6.6 mg, and the drops are 40 mg/ml, then 6.6 mg / 40 mg/ml = 0.165 ml... so either get a 1 ml syringe with 0.1 ml increments marked, or a way you can do that with the syringe you have is dilute it to the right dose. 
How to do that? Follow these instructions.
0.625 ml (the smallest increment you list) is 25 mg. You need to get that to 10.56 mg/ml so that 0.625 ml has 6.6 mg in it. So take 0.625 ml of the drops, add it to 2.37 ml of something to dilute it in (syrup, runny jelly, baby food, etc...) that will give you a concentration of 10.56 mg/ml. Give 0.625 ml of this to your rat.


----------

